# Heres My Homemade Viv



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

( p.s not finished ) my wds are guna love this 



tell me what you think :smile:


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

waawww beats mine hands down:/:no1:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> waawww beats mine hands down:/:no1:






Thanks i done it all by myself hard work :lol2:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks great! One thing to check though - when making vivs out of wood for snakes you have to be careful the wood isn't toxic to them, like pine or cedar, there are some threads on here discussing it, do a search if you're worried.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

you can check out my home made viv in the thread i have


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

charliet said:


> Looks great! One thing to check though - when making vivs out of wood for snakes you have to be careful the wood isn't toxic to them, like pine or cedar, there are some threads on here discussing it, do a search if you're worried.


yeah i agree, but apart from that, looks great!
what sort of price was it to build?


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

hes putting WD in tho so it wont matter, or will it?


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

wd's are also highly allergic to pine and cedar (more cedar)


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

...and beatles.....and spinach lol


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

None of the materials are toxic i used to make this viv !

and i did a lot of research on wood ect .


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

gecko-mad said:


> Looks great!


Thanks


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

well done  it looks fab!


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

looks great. the wood u used looks like pine, and most sites say not to use it. at high humidity it warps and high temps the resin leaks. i reli dont know anythin bout cwd so i dont know if its alrite


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

hmm you have alot to do still


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would also be worried about the humidity, as water dragons have it quite high. you could water proof the inside with yaht varnish or something similar. that should stop it rotting, and hopefully stop the warping too. I built my iggy's viv out of wood, but that is compleatly lined with lino, and sealed with aquarium sealent. looks great though, you have made a fantastic job of it.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> I would also be worried about the humidity, as water dragons have it quite high. you could water proof the inside with yaht varnish or something similar. that should stop it rotting, and hopefully stop the warping too. I built my iggy's viv out of wood, but that is compleatly lined with lino, and sealed with aquarium sealent. looks great though, you have made a fantastic job of it.





thanks its all waterproof with yaht varnish and aquarium sealent left it 2 dry for about a month now and the smell has just gone thank god lol


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

goose221 said:


> looks great. the wood u used looks like pine, and most sites say not to use it. at high humidity it warps and high temps the resin leaks. i reli dont know anythin bout cwd so i dont know if its alrite





And its DEFFO not pine its a ply wood of some sort. (none toxic)


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

good, sounds like you have it all covered. what are you planing to do for water, just a big water bowl or are you going to build a pond area?


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

fort about a pond area been looking in to it still got time yet


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> hmm you have alot to do still





?? what you mean ?


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

???? ??


----------

